# Sig Request



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey, so I was wondering if anyone could make me a really simple sig? I want to use the picture I already have in my sig, I just want a border added to it, and my user name, "wukkadb." Feel free to add other shit if you'd like, but I want to keep it relatively simple. Thanks!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you! This is exactly what I was hoping for :thumb02:. I'd rep you, but apparently I've repped you too many times -_-


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Just incase you'd prefer it without 'KP.RU' on there, I took the image with D.P's edits and removed it for you.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Np homie. And good stuff Kryo, I was thinking of doing that, but wasn't sure.


----------

